# One Girl. One Horse. Who else is going to save the world?



## AGreenleaf (May 23, 2010)

Hello! Happy Cyber Monday everyone. Artemis Greenleaf here. I'd like to tell you about my new book, Cheval Bayard (available for Kindle and in paperback).

If Sarah Reeves was a faery instead of a human, it would be a whole lot easier for her to get what she wants: to ride Cheval Bayard in an elite competition; to earn a spot on the Mundane Intervention Team; and for Brendan Greenwood to like her. But Regan, her archrival at the stables is doing everything she can to steal Cheval Bayard out from under Sarah. There are more students than spaces for the Mundane Intervention Team, and competition is fierce. And Brendan inexplicably likes mean-girl Dahlia. It’s enough to make Sarah wonder if she should leave the realm of Faerie and return to the Mundane world, where she might feel like less of a freak. After all, she seems to be the one person who is painfully ordinary in a place where everyone and everything is magic. But when she and her friends stumble upon a terrifying conspiracy, her humanity may be the only thing that can save both worlds.

Thank you. May everyone's Kinldles runneth over this holiday season!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Artemis, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

